# New goat owner: Will today be the big day?



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

We got Penny back in October and were told that she was bred to be due in late November, early December. We got an ultrasound November 26th to confirm pregnancy. So here were are... February 14th and still no baby :eyeroll: Her bag has really filled out and I'm pretty sure her ligaments are loose. I can just barely feel them if I palpate each side separately, but if I pinch on either side of the tail as I see it done online I cannot feel them at all. She has been yawning and curling her upper lip for about the last four days. Two days ago I saw a scant amount of mucous on her vagina, but it has since disappeared. I feel that I now know her anatomy better then my own... lol is that common for a goat owner? She paws at the ground every once in a while, but not consistently and she is not "soft speaking." Any guesses as to how much longer I'll have to wait? I just feel so bad for her, she's so big she has a hard time breathing when she lays down. When I go out to check on her she lumber's over, rests her head on my leg and sighs. :sad: We missed our first birth, so I am determined not to miss this one! Tonight is a full moon, so my fingers are crossed... :grin:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I would say any time but I am not a expert lol happy kidding!! 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Let me get this straight...was she DUE in November of BRED in november...because if she were Bred that late...she wouldn't be due until 145-150 days later...which would be April...

If you thought she was due end of November, then I agree...she looks pretty close now...way closer than April. She must have just stood for the buck later than you thought. The fact her vulva is a little open, her bag is pretty full and her ligs are softening tells me she's likely to kid in the next week...but they can hold out on you. Watch for LONG strings of goo, licking, and nesting.


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

We were told that she was due the end of November. Obviously we have learned the hard way the importance of not buying an animal "pre-bred." Her vagina began prolapsing when she lays down about 2 weeks ago. Four days ago the babies really stared to drop and I began noticing her spine protruding up with indentions on either side of her tail. As annoying as it is... I guess the waiting makes it that much more special : ) My husband and I are canceling our valentines day plans to stay home... do we own the goats or do the goats own us


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She looks ready...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Well... still no babies :-| But she's bigger than ever. What do you guys think... maybe multiples?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor mama! She looks really close. But I've had a couple I said that for a month on before! LOL


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

I know! Those poor skinny little legs holding up that big belly, she's such a sweet heart, I hate seeing her miserable like this.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

The goats own us I started seeing one of my does have signs of kidding Jan 14 the goat that went first went feb 6th early afternoon and she went about 8:00 PM on the 6th. You gotta love them goats.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Udder needs just a little more. Almost there!!


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Dang, but I want them now.... I'm not a big fan patients :sigh: I'm worse than a little kid on Christmas eve right now. Lol I guess that's why I've turned to this forum... I feel as though I've begun to annoy my family and friends


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

She has been sleeping a lot and doesn't really like to get up and walk around. I was worried that she wasn't getting enough exercise so today I let her along with her best friends Sugar and Gracie out in our back yard/garden area where there is still some green patches of clover and left over greens and cabbage... apparently that was just too good to ignore, she was walking around most of the day.  Maybe that will help work those babes into line ;-)


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Heehee I don't like waiting either! I've got two now that look close but who knows!!!! Maybe tomorrow maybe 2 weeks from now lol they keep me busy  but goodness I love the kids and love to milk !


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Still no babies!!!:GAAH: I was noticing significant changes in her bag and ligaments daily for about a week, and for the last three days she has plateaued. In fact it almost seems as though her ligaments have slightly hardened. Is it true that the ligs will feel squishy, or do they just loosen and elongate, like a stretched out rubber band?


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Whenever it happens, I can be certain of one thing... Gracie, our only baby right now (in the picture) is going to have a rude awakening. Lol, she's used to having two mommies, she's not going to know what to do with herself when Penny has babes of her own. :-D


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww cute  Hope she has the babies soon.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes ligs can come and go. When they are completely gone I check each hour for changes. My lamanchas udder is huge! But ligs are firm.  still waiting here too. Hopefully this week!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

For some reason, that never happened to me... ligaments gone, and there again I meant.


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Good to know... I guess there are a few more sleepless nights in front of me before the waiting game is over. This getting up in the middle of the night to check on her is getting old... maybe I'm being a little over zealous, but until I'm proficient at determining when she will kid I feel like I cannot be too cautious. :-D


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

That's true, Brendi. I had to have thought my goat Rosie was going to kid three or four times before she actually did.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any new reports today? How is she doing?


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Keep your fingers crossed, I've pulled her in the garage for the night. She's been pawing, restless, frequent urination with not very much yield. Not vocal as of now, but every time I leave the garage she cries for me. Today her bag has grown so much it's almost hard to the touch. Birthing kit is ready and camera is charged... I think tonight is going to be a long night. :coffee2::stars:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Good luck!!  Hope all goes well and looking forward to seeing some baby pics!


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Still no babies... I'm starting to get concerned. Began pawing at ground/restless/pacing/heavy breathing at around 7 last night. Began soft talking at 11. Is having contractions, but I have not noticed any heavy pushing. Scant amount of mucous clear/white in color. Still chewing her cud, and I gave her a little molasses water about 5 minutes ago. She hasn't slept in 12 hours (neither have I) and I though she could use the boost. At what point do I go in to make sure no one it stuck. Does it normally take 12 hours?


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

oh and it's just after 7am now, I noticed the time stamp on the post is off


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

It does take a while. Unless she has been pushing hard I wouldn't get too concerned yet. They usually don't sleep during labor either. Some of mine eat and go about business just like normal in between contractions, some of mine are intent on labor- staring into space, pushing head on walls, up, down, repeat, lying on side and stretching, but not pushing...

Keep a close eye on her. She is probably still just in early stages. When I KNOW mine are in labor- have mucus, bulged eyes, crooked tail, full udder- it takes 12- 18 hours for kids.


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you!!! That makes me feel so much better! Hopefully after this first time I won't freak out over every little detail ;-)


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck! I hope everything goes well. Wishing you a non eventful kidding!


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Me too! Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Anything new yet? Or is she still waiting for some bad weather? lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoping it's soon  Happy kidding!


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

:wahoo::fireworks: :cake: 
At 11 this morning Penny gave birth to two beautiful little boys. One with blue eyes and the other hazel. Both presented hoof/nose first, absolutely no complications. Thank you guys soooo much for helping us get through this. I feel as though I have a much better understanding on the kidding process


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They're lovely!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on the new kids, they're beautiful! :wahoo:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats on new babies! Glad there was no complications.


----------

